# Scientific attempt to create the most annoying song ever.



## Rydian (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> An online poll conducted in the ’90s set Vitaly Komar, Alex Melamid and David Soldier on a quest to create the most annoying song ever. After gathering data about people’s least favorite music and lyrical subjects, they did the unthinkable: they combined them into a single monstrosity, specifically engineered to sound unpleasant to the maximum percentage of listeners.
> [...]
> It’s actually a fascinating listen, worthwhile for the opera rapping alone. (We didn’t think that was possible either.)http://www.wired.com/listening_post/2008/04/a-scientific-at/
> 
> ...


http://www.ubu.com/sound/komar.html


MP3 of the song here.

A couple of parts get stuck in my head.


----------



## Eerpow (May 15, 2010)

Do all your shopping... at walmart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's the thing I remember the most. The banjo part was cool actually.


Edit: At 14:20 it's sounds a little like music from a videogame.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

Something more annoying than RanRanRu


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 15, 2010)

I actually liked the song upto the part where the kids started singing.
But then my head started to hurt ._.


----------



## NeSchn (May 15, 2010)

Haha I kinda like this so far lol, I totally have the same Keyboard they use in this song. Its an old Casio from the late 80's or really early 90's.

I started to get annoyed with the children but Idk, I think this is pretty funny xD


----------



## Ritsuki (May 15, 2010)

Meh, it's annoying only because it lasts 20 minutes. 

By the way the "rapopera" part is kinda fun


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Actually, I quite like the song. Call me weird, but I like atonal music.


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2010)

Mika beat them to it several times over.


----------



## giratina16 (May 15, 2010)

The beginning sounds a bit like that place in pokemon colosseum.
Oh when will it be over, I swear my ears are about to bleed.
It kind of reminds me of Who Framed Roger Rabbit?.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2010)

Nah ... THIS is the most annoying song ever


----------

